# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Verdain

## docKnubis

ok so to begin there is a bit of back story this is in the land of verdain and there are 6 kingdoms; kradas, horlta, gry, altim, thisar, mertak.  there is a legend of 7 masters of crafts. that defeated a darkness that came to the lands of verdain. the people belived that the 7 each possesed powers that no one had ever seen the likes of. it was the only explination that they could win over the darkness. many belived that these power came from the weapons and armor they carried. others blieved that it was enchanted stones and cryistals. but every one was certain that they were wrong. soon after they 7 had restored light to the lands they disapired. only one thing was said before they left.  "there will come a time when you will need us again and we shall return at that time."
 hundreds of thousands of years had passed and history was lost in  uncivilized cival wars. in time each war ended but not always in the good. many tyrants rose to power in the wars. and each hungered for thier power.
there were very few people that tell the legend of the 7 mainly as nightside stories and for entertainment in the hard times. the story having been told so often changed. and no longer was truth just a legend.  but those that still heard it longed for the 7 to return.
****
My lord, what will you have us do your father has died and we are at war"
WAR?&#33; WAR?&#33; do you not think that i know this? we are on the verg of being destroied and you are telling me that we are at WAR&#33; we have kept out Kreakth out of Gry for a hundred years now my father was strong. and i shall have to take his place as he did when my grand father left us.  and these lands will not have kreakth in them for another hundred years "
My lord, what will you have us do?&#39;&#39;
Go, find me the scrolls my father kept in his room."
i My lord"


the land of Gry is the last of the lands in verdain that has not been taken by kreakth. the land of gry was the orgin lands from whence came all people even kreakth himself. it is an old land of war and its walls have stood for as long as time itself. the people of gry belive that they were built by gods  when they lived on the surface.  the wall is one of many things that the Gry&#39;s belive to be built by the Gods. These walls in known history have been breached once but only in the legend of the 7 when they came to restore the darkness gry was the lands where Tiranik built his fortress and force the darkness to consume the other lands.





ok thats like it for now....this is going to get twisted too or am i just twisting you?

----------

